# Tbilisi - Georgia / თბილისი - საქართველო



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Lately i have been fascinated by this city, so i thought i'd open a thread about it and i ll try to keep it up to date with plenty of photos 

*თბილისი - საქართველო*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tinaa/157860497/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mortsan/1018841683/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bonster/113362693/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/strangebehaviour/3805725080/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/strangebehaviour/3804901651/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vshioshvili/349175261/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgienblogspotcom/1895544335/sizes/l/
Metro Station









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phantomas/1249549619/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/m_rubov/2193093869/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pbairos/3493700895/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fatboyke/2521590797/sizes/l/in/set-72157605247930084/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gorod-sky/3517979801/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tchacky/3404453729/sizes/o/


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vshioshvili/201613104/sizes/l/
Mcdonalds!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/photopetros/3197241553/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vasseura/3776088712/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/katypearce/3026078677/sizes/l/


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks nice. One should take a trip through Armenia and Georgia some day. Talk about Europes final outpost.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Tbilisi Airport

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/543773980/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/543773984/sizes/o/









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/d/df/[email protected]_Floor.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/86/Duty_Free_Zone_large.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tbilisi city looks indeed a very nice city; thanks for those photos


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

Not so nice to me...


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

1772 said:


> Looks nice. One should take a trip through Armenia and Georgia some day. Talk about Europes final outpost.


To Georgia and Armenia and not to Azerbaijan? 

Tbilisi is really nice. For me it is much better than in those pictures that doesn't show the real beauty of this city :cheers:


----------



## Volonski (Feb 12, 2007)

commie blocks do not look nice at all.... hno:


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Volonski said:


> commie blocks do not look nice at all.... hno:


Same opnion..so many commie..


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Volonski said:


> commie blocks do not look nice at all.... hno:


Why not? I think they are very cosy, i would love to live in one of them


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Some more pictures from Tbilisi (by user Cyberclubber)









































































http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3131/2522924851_8b1e5a7d8f_b.jpg[/
IMG]

[IMG]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3227/2522925349_06d7c729da_b.jpg


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Tbilisi (by user Charlottesville)










Ministry of Internal Affairs




Mtsatsimnda Park


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/otimo/182454076/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cinto2/142354971/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/caucasus/3521779579/sizes/o/


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3852057018/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3851157865/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/troutisme/3848708322/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/troutisme/3847916221/sizes/l/


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/claudionotz/3833276016/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kjartans_bilder/3829930494/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kjartans_bilder/3829131463/sizes/o/


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3827176040/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3820877863/sizes/l/







'

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3820859033/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3820864221/sizes/l/


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

very beautiful


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3806212408/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/strangebehaviour/3804912519/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/strangebehaviour/3805668660/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/azkid2dc/3765834959/sizes/o/


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3765202462/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nirnir/3759074092/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/litevsky/3746024905/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vienna77/3710419931/sizes/o/


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3691140396/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fiona_j_hobbs/3677373471/sizes/l/


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgienblogspotcom/3637709846/sizes/o/


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yowyowyow/3602821677/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/-ajm/3582966391/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3581403407/sizes/l/


----------



## charlottesville (Apr 18, 2009)

5 days before opening raddison sas iveria ...


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Very beautiful Tbilisi, like many of their buildings


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Tbilisi is great!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

charlottesville said:


> 5 days before opening raddison sas iveria ...


Radisson building its a hotel?


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

Georgian language looks like the language of mordor...


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Radisson building its a hotel?


It's an airline which has hotels


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Marsupilami said:


> Georgian language looks like the language of mordor...


who is mordor?


----------



## Ukraine (Apr 2, 2009)

hellospank25 said:


> who is mordor?


Have you seen the movie Lord of the rings?? Mordor could be explained like a "city" were an evil race (trolls i think) want to kill humans and elfs....You have to watch the movie. It's a must see


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful city indeed. Would love to visit some day. Those night shots are just gorgeous.


----------



## Azakazan (Feb 7, 2009)

Marsupilami said:


> Georgian language looks like the language of mordor...


:lol::lol:, you are right!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

hellospank25 said:


> It's an airline which has hotels


O.K. then, thanks for the info



Azakazan said:


> :lol::lol:, you are right!


I had no idea, that Mordor language from the Lord of the rings movie, looks like Georgian... It is true, that?


----------



## Volonski (Feb 12, 2007)

hellospank25 said:


> Why not? I think they are very cosy, i would love to live in one of them


I was in Tbilisi around 20 years ago.... stayed in 'one of them'. Believe me there is nothing cosy about them. The old Tbilisi, however (churches in particular) is quite impressive.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2177810879/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2190403029/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2178617018/sizes/l/


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

an unique city, good job! good taste!


----------



## vladorlando (Jul 30, 2007)

So pity this cosy old houses in terrible conditionhno:hno:


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

They do a great job in reconstruction the old houses of Tbilisi. For example, many of the buildings that look great today were in terrible conditions some years ago.


----------



## charlottesville (Apr 18, 2009)

this picture is kind of new so i hope in red you guys can see there are some constructions ... 

there's gonna be new park the architecture is from Netherland and he finished working on the project... this is the only picture i got but here also is going to be som kindof a bridge as soon as i find the picture i will upload it ... pridge is much funtastic than the park...


----------



## maorus (Aug 6, 2009)

Tblisi is lovely and Georgia is such a beautiful country, my mom visited but I never had the chance


----------



## heilos (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

heilos said:


> actually its called MTKVARI ( kura is in russian)


Georgian, the language that makes Russian seem very easy to learn and pronounce!


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

heilos said:


> actually its called MTKVARI ( kura is in russian)


Actually this thread is in English. Article on Kura River

Beautiful pics on the previous page, by the way


----------



## tbilisky (Jan 8, 2010)

it' s called cura because Russians can't spell mtkvari.. and they call cura for easy.. soon there in the centre will two axis towers be built of the height of 141m and it's will be the tallest building in tbilisi.. upload fotos if anybody has..


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

I hope that we can get some pictures of the axis towers too.


----------



## ruslan33 (Oct 24, 2007)

^nice pictures of Tbilisi !


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4168612670/sizes/o/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fatboyke/2521590797/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kintsurashvili/4432352941/sizes/o/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/flyergeorge/4204158418/sizes/o/in/set-72157600729737014/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/flyergeorge/951284626/sizes/o/in/set-72157600729737014/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ WOW! Beautiful photos.


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Beautiful city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This photo here is really very nice:


>


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bm1/5083171508/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/danuneken/3418134567/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierrelaphoto/7311867/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nygus/4097865597/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2545908808/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Tbilisi


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Tbilisi May 2011 by robb montgomery, on Flickr


Georgia - Tbilisi by gsclaunich, on Flickr


----------



## De Klauw (Apr 20, 2006)

tbilisky said:


> it' s called cura because Russians can't spell mtkvari..


Not only Russians. :lol:


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)

Tbilisi area:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

great photos as allways from hellospank, thanks


----------

